
Esports Evangelists Want to Bring Gaming to a Broader Audience - vo2maxer
https://www.npr.org/2020/01/31/801353864/esports-evangelists-want-to-bring-gaming-to-a-broader-audience
======
JohnFen
I don't understand the appeal of esports, personally. There's little less
interesting than watching people play video games. But I also feel the exact
same way about physical sports -- so perhaps that's an indication that esports
have arrived as a "real sport"?

